# Slide In Range Installation



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like he didn't want to cut the board. What is the board doing back there anyway? If it has no purpose being there, cut it out.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Is this unit being installed in an island? This sounds typical of an island structure with the board being part of the framework to attach the back side of the island. IFf this is indeed and island, my experience with these islands is that the back side is usually constructed of 1/4" or 3/8" cabinet grade plywood. That said-I'm not sure I would want the back of the oven at a "O clearance" to this plywood. Even at a "O clearance" there has to be some heat during a cleaning cycle. IF this is an installation on a wall, it still sounds as if they are custom cabinets with this board being structural. I would check to see what is behind the oven: type of material, thickness, and consider the heat problem before moving it back. David


----------



## perplexed (Jan 24, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Is this unit being installed in an island? I would check to see what is behind the oven: type of material, thickness, and consider the heat problem before moving it back. David


The range is installed in a breakfast bar--the equivalent of an island. The material behind the range is 3/4" plywood. The board against which the back of the range is hitting connects the cabinets of either side of the range, but given the connections to the counter top and backing board, probably is superfluous.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm, a better picture now. With the back of this breakfast bar being 3/4" plywood, I'd say you have some higher quality units than a lot of people have. That's good. IF the cabinets are attached to the floor, I'd bet they are, then the board may indeed be "superfluous" (I like that word). You stated GE's materials (are you inferring to printed?) state that the unit can be installed with "O" clearance. Then *I* would go on that printed info from GE and try to move the unit back that extra 3/4". Actually, how often do people use the ""cleaning" feature on an oven? Good Luck, David


----------

